# [Apache DNS] Serveur Web derriere Livebox

## remitbo

Salut

tout d'abord ma config :

- un routeur livebox Sagem

- un serveur web sous Gentoo.

- d'autres PC/Mac sous Ubuntu, XP et Mac OSX (j'ai pas tant de machines que ça, en fait j'ai un macbook en triple boot)

tout le réseau est en adresse IP fixe (c'est quand même plus commode pour gérer un LAN). Ici le serveur Web n'est pas du tout le point central de mon réseau. ceci est fait grâce à la livebox.

J'ai quelques difficultés à trouver de la doc pour faire en sorte que mon site web soit accessible publiquement.

J'ai installé apache2 et il n'est pour l'instant accessible qu'en localhost et en LAN (normal j'ai pas encore configuré le routage).

J'ai essayé de mettre dns_domain_eth0 = "mondomaine.org" dans /etc/conf.d/net mais ca flingue mon resolv.conf et je n'ai plus acces à internet.

J'aimerais donc trouver de la doc (anglais ou français) pour :

- configurer le serveur et les autres ordis de manière à ce que tout mon réseau local soit sous le nom de domaine "mondomaine.org" et avec accès à internet via la livebox et non le serveur web.

- configurer ma livebox pour router un éventuel client externe jusqu'au serveur Web tout en garantissant la sécurité du réseau.

- faire en sorte que mon site web soit accessible avec l'adresse "mondomaine.org".

- eventuellement (mais c'est secondaire) creer un serveur de mail entrant/sortant avec adresse mail du style "remi@mondomaine.org".

J'ai bien sur vu cette doc : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-382778-highlight-domainname+dhcp.html

mais au moins la moitié de ce qu'il fait est déja fait par la Livebox (serveur dns, serveur dhcp) et je n'ai pas l'intention de remplacer toute les fonctions de mon routeur par un PC. Il parle d'ailleurs d'acheter un nom de domaine. Est-ce forcément payant ?

J'ai aussi entendu parler de dyndns (et il y a d'ailleurs un service dyndns dans la livebox) mais c'est apparemment fait pour ceux qui ont leur site sur leur PC de bureau en dhcp. Moi j'ai une machine dédiée avec une adresse fixe.

Si j'arrive à mes fins je prendrais un peu de temps pour faire un petit tuto.

Merci d'avance

Rémi

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Pour que le serveur web soit visible depuis l'extérieur, il suffit de faire une redirection du port 80 de la livebox vers la machine ou se trouve le serveur apache. (Le port 80 c'est dans le cas du http simple pour du https il faut aussi rediriger le 443)

Pour dyndns, il suffit juste de s'inscrire puis d'associer l'adresse IP de la livebox si c'est une ip Fixe. Sinon si il existe une section dyndns dans la livebox il faut juste rentrer ses identifiants dyndns.

Pour le serveur de mail la partie 3 suffit par contre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Astuces:
> 
> Pour que votre serveur Mail soit visible de l'extérieur il faut définir une Zone MX chez votre registar.
> ...

 

----------

## lesourbe

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour que le serveur web soit visible depuis l'extérieur, il suffit de faire une redirection du port 80 de la livebox vers la machine ou se trouve le serveur apache. (Le port 80 c'est dans le cas du http simple pour du https il faut aussi rediriger le 443)
> 
> 

 

En fait, et pour un être carrement pointilleux, il faut rediriger les ports vers ton serveur, qui sont par défaut pour http 80 et pour https 443.

Ainsi tu pourrais faire tourner un serveur web sur un autre port que le 80 ou même héberger deux serveurs web sur deux ports différents.

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> Pour dyndns, il suffit juste de s'inscrire puis d'associer l'adresse IP de la livebox si c'est une ip Fixe.

 

Y'a pas un service Wanadoo DNS pour les adresses IP fixes ? (Free le propose, wanadoo je sais pas)

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> Pour le serveur de mail la partie 3 suffit par contre

 

J'suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris, mais ça te prive pas de NATer ton port, hein ?

En espérant que ça aide.

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris, mais ça te prive pas de NATer ton port, hein ?
> 
> 

 

En effet il faut faut rediriger le port 110 et le 25

Je parlais de la partie 3 de ce post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-382778-highlight-domainname+dhcp.html

----------

## remitbo

Merci tout le monde

j'essaie ca (dyndns) et je vous tient au courant.

Pour les mails par contre je suis encore  loin d'y etre, puisque mon site est encore loin d'etre construit.

Rémi

----------

## remitbo

 *remitbo wrote:*   

> Est-ce forcément payant ?

 

Apparemment oui, mais c'est complètement abordable : 20 € / an (HT soit un peu plus de 23 € TTC) pour enregistrer un nom de domaine, et environ 40 € / an pour le service dyndns. 

Mais dans mon cas est-ce que le simple enregistrement du nom de domaine suffit à l'associer à mon adresse IP ou bien ça ne fait que le reserver. J'aimerais savoir avant de m'engager. 

et si ca ne fait que le reserver, comment fait-on pour y associer l'adresse IP. J'aimerais autant que possible me passer d'un service payant (pas que je soit radin , c'est juste que j'aime bien me debrouiller par moi-même, et puis pour faire un tuto mieux vaux le faire à fond) 

Merci 

Rémi

----------

## lesourbe

si ta box a une IP fixe, il te suffit d'avoir une entrée DNS (avec le nom de domaine qui va bien) 

sinon, il faut passer par un service du type dyndns (qui associe ton IP qui chance à un nom de domaine à eux ... genre remibot.dyndns.org)

----------

## remitbo

ok merci.

Je viens d'enregistrer mon nom de domaine chez dyndns (le service à 20 €) mais je me demande si le fait que je sois derrière un livebox me garanti une adresse IP fixe (l'adresse publique bien sur) ou non.

En attendant que mon nom de domaine soit créé, j'ai fais une redirection du port 80 vers mon l'adresse privee du serveur sur lequel tourne apache, mais quand mon adresse publique (celle que j'ai vu dans ma livebox) dans l'explorateur, je tombe sur la page de configuration de la livebox.

J'ai du mal m'y prendre. Voici la manip que j'ai fait :

- acceder à la page de configuration de la box.

- Configuration avancée -> Parefeu -> Politique basée sur NAT -> Ajouter

- Clic sur le bouton radio "Port redirigé"

- Adresse redirigée de départ : mon adresse publique

- Adresse redirigée d'arrivée : l'adresse privée de mon serveur apache

- port redirigé de départ : 80

- port redirigé d'arrivée : 80

- Clic sur "Appliquer"

- Sauvegarder maintenant.

- Sauver

J'ai fait la même chose dans Serveurs LAN mais sans l'adresse de départ (il n'y pas cette entrée dans cette section) sans plus de succès.

Le web manque cruellement de documentation vraiment précise à ce sujet (ou bien alors je suis franchement pas doué du mulot) si ce n'est que j'ai vu que pour la redirection de l'adresse on pouvait passer par le service DynDns de la box (comme l'a dit bouleetbil) mais je pense pas que ça m'aidera franchement (d'ailleurs j'ai essayé et ça ne fonctionne pas non plus)

Rémi

----------

## lesourbe

ca à l'air d'être bon, pour tester de façon concluante, fait le depuis l'extérieur.

Je crois que t'as une adresse publique dynamique ... vérifie le par toi même ICI (à faire deux fois avec une bonne intervalle)

----------

